# Is there an alternative to convertxtodvd?



## newguy24 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been using convertXtodvd and my dvds  skip , every two sec they pause...this has been going on for years..hit or miss, sometimes it works other times it doesn't ...i have changed the X rate...x16 to x4 to whatever changed dvd players changed dvd's...now its just happing more then every now and then....98% are avi files and i like how easy convertxtodvd is..... any program like this?? as simple?? but burns better??


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 24, 2011)

what are you converting? or are these just disc to disc?


----------



## newguy24 (Mar 25, 2011)

avi to disc.......


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

newguy24 said:


> I have been using convertXtodvd and my dvds  skip , every two sec they pause...this has been going on for years..hit or miss, sometimes it works other times it doesn't ...i have changed the X rate...x16 to x4 to whatever changed dvd players changed dvd's...now its just happing more then every now and then....98% are avi files and i like how easy convertxtodvd is..... any program like this?? as simple?? but burns better??



freemake video converter. works well for me.


----------



## newguy24 (Mar 25, 2011)

ill check it out, anyone knows any thing better?? i will purchase it if need be....


----------



## dank1983man420 (Mar 25, 2011)

seen this on the giveaway of the day webpage today.   Not sure how well it is as I've never used it, but I thought I'd toss it out there and hope someone else has used it so they can comment on ithttp://www.giveawayoftheday.com//


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 31, 2011)

DVDvideosoft

That is the link to the entire suite. Really, really easy to use and I know it works fwiw. It uses some elements of Handbrake (free part) in case you want to use something with more tweaking ability. Did not have any problems skipping either. Used it to convert a .mov file to the ts folders to play on a dvd.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 31, 2011)

Odd i use convertXtoDVD for yrs now and never had any of those issues u speak of.

I have went and tried MANY other programs and none came close to CX2D for speed wise and quality. To convert a whole movie to dvd in under 15mins is awesome.

I will have to try some of the others that have been mentioned here i have not tried those out yet. 

Also what is your settings for the quality of out come? i changed mine to linear i think it is?


----------

